# ~Sewing Machines~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Those of you talented souls that sew, can you tell me what kind 
of machine you use? Do you love it? And what is the price range?

I remember reading something here about "Brother" machines 
being pretty affordable and good for beginners. 

Thanks for your input! :daisy:


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Brother, but have used a Singer. Either is a great machine for beginners


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Any specific model Holly? Would Walmart carry it you think?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

My bf just got a janome 7330. It was 400 on eBay. Currently waitin in the car for him to come home so we can try it out  if its really good I'm planning on making it my next machine. I've always wanted,a janome  some sewing machines are made out of plastic parts inside so it'll break down fast on u with constant use. The metal inner parts are built to last


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a Husqvarna Viking. This brand is suppose to be way better than a Singer. I think we bought it on sale for around $300.00. It's been a few years ago so I don't know what this brands prices are now. Another really good sewing machine is a Janome (I think that's the correct spelling). I was deciding between the two when I bought the Husqvarna.
One thing about the Singer machines is that they break down and don't work after a year or so. This happened to me with 2 of their machines plus a lot of people including people who sell sewing machines have said the same thing. So if you just want to buy one to learn on and then go on to a better machine I suppose you could go with Singer. But the Husqvarna, Janome and other machines are much better machines and are cheaper in the long run because you don't have to replace them.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Most of the machines today are not built to last,
I'm partial to vintage machines myself, they just sew so nicely and require little to no maintenance (no messy computerized stuff)
I own a 1946 Singer Featherweight & a (just aquired) Necchi Supernova.

There are plenty of good deals on Craigslist.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I don't like Singer. My favorite is Pfaff.

One of my DILs bought a brother machine from Walmart a few years back. I helped her pick it out. I used it and it seemed pretty nice. It was under $200.00. 

I just bought a machine last year. I bought a Baby Lock - Grace. It's an entry level machine. I didn't buy a Pfaff because of finances! Oh well!

Whatever you buy, don't be afraid to buy one with a lot of functions. I did that with my first one and upgraded quickly. Today's machines do most of the work for you. I thought that I didn't need a "fancy" machine because I didn't know how to do a lot. But I soon realized that the more the machine does, the more I can do!

Knowing how to sew is a great asset! 

There is a sewing forum called (I think) sewing pattern review. I have the info at work, I'll check it out tomorrow and let you know exactly what it is!

How exciting!


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Any specific model Holly? Would Walmart carry it you think?


I use an older Brother. Don't know the model, but I agree about Craigslist. I got my from my nana. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Pookypeds;1035865
One thing about the Singer machines is that they break down and don't work after a year or so. This happened to me with 2 of their machines plus a lot of people including people who sell sewing machines have said the same thing. .[/QUOTE said:


> This is true, anything made after the 70's labelled "singer" really is not *Singer* it's just stuff made in china with the label, someone bought the rights to the Singer name eons ago.
> 
> I've heard some horror stories about Singer machines of today. :lol:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ditto on the Singers!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls! 
I guess I have some research to do. I'm a beginner, and hubby is thinking of
getting me a machine for Valentine's day. I was hoping to hear that I could find
a cheap one that isn't bad. But I guess the smart thing to do would be to save
up for a better one, that'll last me much longer. I'll definitely take a look on
Craigslist, that's a good idea. Thank you all so much for your suggestions.
I don't know anything about the brands out there, so this really helps.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I'll definitely take a look on
> Craigslist, that's a good idea.


That's where I found the Necchi this morning, but I mostly wanted it for the table! :lol:

I looked on Kijiji as well, there seems to be more on that website, here is my suggestion, if you have no prior sewing experience and don't know if it's something you will like or stick with, get a cheap used machine to test the waters ( I saw some for 20 bucks on Craigs) I've had friends go out and buy brand new machines 300+ and then they sew once, get frustrated and then the machine just gets shoved into the back of the closet.

I learned to sew when I was a kid, I think it's a valuable skill and I think everyone should have basic sewing skills & it's not hard to teach yourself, but it's like knitting or anything else.. not everyone enjoys everything.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm off to look now Kitty! Thank you, you are absolutely right.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a Riccar that is electric, and an old Singer which is hand powered. I much prefer my Singer (1950 model) and it is really pretty too.


----------



## lynngraves (Jan 9, 2013)

I have an old Necchi that I inherited from my mother, and I could never get the darn thing to work right. Not sure if it was me or the machine, to be honest, lol.

Older Singer machine are wonderful, but don't have all of the electronic "bells and whistles" that the newer machines have. Singer was bought out by some overseas corporation a while back, and their quality has been pitiful ever since.

Currently, I have a '60's model Singer that I use for doing basic stitches on heavier-weight materials like denim, and a lovely Janome "Sew Perfect" machine that is wonderful. I laughed when the salesperson talked about the automatic button-holer, because I don't do buttons very often. The saleslady looked at me rather sternly, and informed me that I had "no business buying a sewing machine if I wasn't going to try it out first." (This was a small family-owned business). I said, "Yes, ma'am," sat down, tried the button-holer, and a few other stitches, and left with the machine that day.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a Brother that I love! It's this one- Brother 80-Stitch Limited Edition Project Runway Computerized Sewing Machine - Walmart.com

I was/am a total beginner and it's so easy to work with and learn on.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls so so much! I really appreciate you all taking the time to leave your feedback. This is great!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

A button holer is a MUST! A button hole is used to slip a leash through a hand made vest do hook onto the harness!  You thread a rope through it when you make a cinch sack!

Happy hunting!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cindy, I'm a beginner beginner...that language you speak is unknown to me,
lol...I should definitely start with a cheap used machine lol, god forbid I ruin 
a good one!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a Pfaff, about 30 years old, and a Kenmore, about 40 years old. The Pfaff was bought used from a sewing machine shop for $150. The Kenmore I got in a thrift shop for $20. They are both basic mechanical machines that rarely need anything other than cleaning and oiling.

Do you have a sewing machine shop near you? You may be able to get a used machine for a reasonable price and most shops include a lesson to help you learn how to use your new machine. 

There are lots of machine reviews here

Sewing Machines & Embroidery Machinery - Sewing Machine Reviews - Singer Sewing Machine, Brother Sewing Machine, Viking Sewing Machine at PatternReview.com


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay my bf's machine lol


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread! I have been considering getting a sewing machine myself. For Ren's first Christmas (also our cat's first) I wanted to get them stockings but couldn't find anything that looked nice. So I bought some fabric from JoAnn's and made them by hand sewing - It's been about 20 years since I'd sewn anything, but luckily I was able to remember some of what I learned in junior high home ec classes. I actually had fun doing it, although the hand sewing was tedious and I was wishing I had a machine to use. Since then I've been thinking about other things I might want to make - especially after seeing people's posts here, and also things on Pinterest.

There is a shop in the area that actually does lessons in sewing, starting with a basic "how to use your machine" class. Once I get some money saved up, I will be looking into some of the machines recommended here, and sign up for a class.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So what did you end up getting LS?


----------

